# blower only working on setting 4?



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

i had this problem and didnt know what to think but if your car does this then chances are its the blower resistor. it is located under the passenger side dash next to the blower motor, there are about 4 wires going into it and its a little clip, has 2 phillips screws holding in place. i believe allot of the same year 91-94 nissans have the same setup.the number 4 settin sends the full current to the blower while the resistor regulates the current for lower speeds, dealership cost was 25 after taxes. hope this helps someone. i know it was posted on ser.net i believe but i just wanted to share the info for peeps that search this site


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

Also try local junkyards. I got mine for $1 since I was buying some other stuff at the time.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

94econobox said:


> Also try local junkyards. I got mine for $1 since I was buying some other stuff at the time.


yes try junkyards


----------



## DaDeCouNtyMaMi94 (Jan 16, 2005)

ricerboy17 said:


> yes try junkyards


yeah the same happened to my car last week and just went to a local junkyard and took out about 3 of them. so just go to a junkyard and u'll find alot of them.


----------



## Redlyne_mr2 (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome thanks for the tip, my 4th setting doesnt work but soon it will!


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

Redlyne_mr2 said:


> Awesome thanks for the tip, my 4th setting doesnt work but soon it will!


i hope you mean it only works on 4? because if it doesnt then you have a diff problem lol.


----------



## Redlyne_mr2 (Jan 5, 2005)

ricerboy17 said:


> i hope you mean it only works on 4? because if it doesnt then you have a diff problem lol.


Dammit I read it wrong. My 4th setting does not work. Any idea what might cause that?


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

Do any other settings work? Setting four is straight to the blower motor, no dropping resistors. Check the fuse first if none of the settings work.


----------



## Redlyne_mr2 (Jan 5, 2005)

94econobox said:


> Do any other settings work? Setting four is straight to the blower motor, no dropping resistors. Check the fuse first if none of the settings work.


Yeah all the other settings work. Good it be a switch issue?


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

That's interesting. There is one wire from the fan switch which goes directly to the blower motor and circumvents the resistor. If all your other settings work, that means this wire is broken somewhere. Check its connection from the fan switch to the motor using a multimeter. If you can't locate the break, you could install a new wire from the switch (position 4) to the motor and then tuck it up into the dash, nice and neat. PM me if you have any more specific questions.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Redlyne_mr2 said:


> Yeah all the other settings work. Good it be a switch issue?


most likely something wrong with the switch. 

as for this thread: i think this is the most helpfull type-r ever. excellent picture. :thumbup:


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

True, it could be a failed contact in the switch, but check the wire too. Wire is much cheaper to replace!


----------



## Redlyne_mr2 (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks 94econobox and sno. Ill pull the switch out then see if the wire has any breaks in it. Lol btw sno nice user title


----------

